# Medion Rechner - Handbücher Problem



## csheady (12. Januar 2004)

Also ich habe vor an meinem Rechner ein paar Modifikationen zu unternehmen!
Dazu fehlen mir noch ein paar Informationen über das Mainboard und sonstiger Hardware die Standardmäßig im Rechner verbaut ist. Habe beim Googlen nix gefunden wenn mir vielleicht jemand sagen kann woher ich die original Handbücher von den einzelkomponenten her bekomm wäre das echt genial.

Mein modell:       Medion MT 5

Danke schon mal für zahlreiche Antworten


----------



## Erpel (13. Januar 2004)

Ich fürchte die einzige Chance die du hast ist der Medion Support. Mach doch mal ne Anfrage per e-mail ob man dir entweder die Benötigten Informationen oder Hilfen zum auffinden der Dokumentationen zusenden kann.


----------



## csheady (13. Januar 2004)

*thx*

Ok danke dann werd ich mal das versuchen. das ergebnis werd ich dann hier posten


----------

